# The Kimura Trap System



## pwblackbelt (Aug 18, 2012)

If you have followed the grappling circuit for awhile, you are probably familiar with the name *David Avellan*.

As a *4xADCC World Championships* veteran and *2009 Bronze Medalist*, David has beaten some of the best grapplers in the world such as* Alexandre "Xande" Ribeiro*, *Tarsis Humphries*, *Roberto "Cyborg" Abreu*, *Rener Gracie*, and *Rafael Lovato Jr.*

It is pretty amazing that he hasn't gotten more attention from the grappling world as one of the few Americans to do well in International competitions, but that is about to change.

David has been working on an instructional course that he says is going to revolutionize MMA called *The Kimura Trap System*.

He sent me over preview video which has some footage from his instructional course and competition highlight and...

...you NEED to see this because it looks amazing and I can't wait to see more!

CHECK IT OUT HERE ... www.mad-dogmartialarts.com


----------

